# CDC in USA states do not travel



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

CDC in the USA has issued DO NOT TRAVEL advisory to 80% of the world. They claim the Covid-19 is to wide spread right now in over 130 countries. When is this going to stop? This virus has crippled the economy in so many countries. We can't travel anywhere right now. How long can the airlines and other businesses hold out? 

Here is the article on the CDC adding more countries to the list.



https://www.yahoo.com/news/u-put-more-countries-under-200458935.html




art


----------

